# UFC/KENPO   The Giant Killer



## Kenpolane (Jun 23, 2002)

I know some of you stay informed and follow the UFC. I can't remember the guys name , but he was a Kenpoist and I think he was in the very first UFC. He had to fight a dude that was about 7 ft. tall and about 400lbs. The Kenpo Guy hit the big dude with a rt. heel palm across the bridge of the nose. This one strike sent this mamoth to the mat, followed by Kenpo hands to the head. This earned the Kenpo Guy the nickname THE GIANT KILLER!!
Who among you know this Kenpo Man ?:asian:


----------



## OZman (Jun 23, 2002)

Are you speaking of Zane Frazier?


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 23, 2002)

No, he's talking about Keith Hackney who faced Emanual Yarborough. Hackney broke his hand hitting him too.

Zoran, who can be found at http://www.kenpothoughts.com/ has a bio on Hackney.

http://www.kenpothoughts.com/display1.asp?func=display&resid=188&tree=2076


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 23, 2002)

Look at the size of that bugger!

http://www.kenpothoughts.com/images/Hackney/hackneystrike.jpg

The kenpo guy can hardly even reach the guys nose!

Still, just goes to show that it's not over 'till it's over!

Ian.


----------



## Seig (Jun 23, 2002)

The bigger they are, the harder the earth shakes when they fall!


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jun 23, 2002)

It was a lucky strike out of desperation, nothing more, but it saved his butt.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## brianhunter (Jun 23, 2002)

I think it was UFC III and it was some sumo who nobody thought the kenpo guy could pull it off


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 23, 2002)

I believe there was another guy around UFC 2-3 name Fred Ettish and I think he did Kenpo. Not sure but he got his *** kick by a boxer. You can tell he had no ground fighting skills execpt trying to stay on the ground position and try to kick. Turn a nice white gi into a bloodly mess.
Bob  :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 23, 2002)

Was a shorin Ryu stylist or some other similar style. Not Kenpo.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 23, 2002)

Thanks GouRonin,
I didn't think he was Kenpo guy with a White Gi.
Bob :asian:


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 24, 2002)

There's a video clip of the nose smash here:

http://www.hackneyscombat.com/VideoClips/ufc3_hackney_vs_yarborough.mpg

Although it's not the whole fight unfortunately. They don't have it at sherdog.com either 

If I get hold of it I'll upload it so people can have a watch.

Ian.


----------



## Zoran (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> 
> *It was a lucky strike out of desperation, nothing more, but it saved his butt.
> 
> ...



I must disagree.  That strike was planned out by my instructor. Keith had no idea who he was fighting until the day before. My instructor and Kieth's coach, Tom Saviano, planned that strike. Keith had to do that strike 1000 times on a heavy bag raised to that monsters height.

Keith's idea was to kick him at the knees. Mind you, Keith has some very powerfull kicks, comes from his TSD and TKD training. My instructor's reply to that was, "Are you crazy! That man supports 600+ pounds on his legs. You won't do anything to him." For those that remember the fight. Keith did try to side kcik to the knee, with little results. (He was limping the next day. Didn't help at the time)

So what was the "lucky strike". It's called a "Tiger Strike" or a modified leapard palm. The strike's orgins is from a White Crane Kung Fu system that John McSweeney was exposed to during his days with Ed Parker. Over the years, it's been modified for maximum power. The tech he used was to step in with his left foot, while describing a full circle with his right hand (Tiger Strike) to the giant's eye socket or nose. 

Sorry no luck there. Just a strike that most people don't understand unless they've been exposed to John McSweeney's or Tom Saviano's teaching.

Any one have a step ladder to get off this soap box.:soapbox: 

:rofl: :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## Blindside (Jun 24, 2002)

So did he break his hand on the initial strike, or when he tried to bludgeon Yarborough's head when he was down.  That whole second half of the fight I kept yelling at the screen "Hey, use your elbows!"  After he broke his hand he kept hitting Yarborough with his forearms.

That being said, Hackney could kick my ***, he had a pretty good showing against Royce in a later UFC, as he had to pull out of III due to a broken hand.

Lamont


----------



## Zoran (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> 
> *So did he break his hand on the initial strike, or when he tried to bludgeon Yarborough's head when he was down.  That whole second half of the fight I kept yelling at the screen "Hey, use your elbows!"  After he broke his hand he kept hitting Yarborough with his forearms.
> *



It was one of those "bludgeon" strikes he was using. Keith told me that his major thought at the time was not to let the guy stand up. Hell, I don't blame him. To tell you the truth, Keith had his own ideas of how he was going to fight. He really didn't believe the "Tiger Strike" was going to work. It wasn't until he was faced with the reality of someone that had 9'' and 400+ pounds on him that he decided to stick with the plan. The strategy on how to keep someone down that size was also lacking.

I guess what counts is he won. The next day after the fight, Keiths picture was plastered all over the front pages of newspapers in Japan. It was a BIG deal over there. That's how he got the name "Giant Killer".


----------



## Kirk (Jun 24, 2002)

Kewl that you could provide with so much inside information, 
Zoran.  Thanks!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 24, 2002)

It was an interesting fight to watch on UFC III.  It think that is still one of the better UFC events they ever did.


----------



## Zoran (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Kewl that you could provide with so much inside information,
> Zoran.  Thanks! *



Just wanted to set the records straight. 

Kieth is doing his own thing now. He has his own school  teaching MMA. His site is at http://hackneyscombat.com


----------



## AvPKenpo (Jun 26, 2002)

Where can I find a tape of UFC III?  I want to see the entire fight.

Michael


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 26, 2002)

To find the video I would try one of the older video stores, they tend to not get rid of the older tapes like the Block Buster and larger chains do.


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AvPKenpo _
> 
> *Where can I find a tape of UFC III?  I want to see the entire fight.
> 
> Michael *



http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...5127649/sr=8-7/ref=sr_8_7/103-3787562-9130257

$35 for UFC 1-5 on VHS

Ian.


----------



## AvPKenpo (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks, I will have to buy that in the next month or so.

Michael


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jun 26, 2002)

I can't remember the Kenpo guys name but the guy he fought was Kitao a former Yokozuna Sumo wrestler.
Kitao was one of the, if not the poorest, Yokozuna to date. He "slid into" being a Yokozuna by connections he had. Usually you have to win several tournament in a row to become a Grand Champion (Yokozuna)......he didn't.
He then had a "cash flow" problem with the Yakuza and was forced to resign from Sumo, after which he became an equally poor Pro Wrestler.........and then quite.
Basically his wrestling/fighting skills are not up to snuff............he is just big. I haven't heard anything about him since his UFC fiasco.


----------



## Zoran (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> 
> *I can't remember the Kenpo guys name but the guy he fought was Kitao a former Yokozuna Sumo wrestler.
> Kitao was one of the, if not the poorest, Yokozuna to date. He "slid into" being a Yokozuna by connections he had. Usually you have to win several tournament in a row to become a Grand Champion (Yokozuna)......he didn't.
> ...



Who is Kitao? We were talking about Emanuel Yarborough vs Keith Hackney. Are we talking about the same guy??


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jun 27, 2002)

My mistake, I thought you were talking about the huge guy that got his nose smashed.................


----------



## Elfan (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *There's a video clip of the nose smash here:
> 
> ...



Did you ever find a full copy?


----------



## A Kenpo Student (Dec 2, 2002)

Somewhat on topic: I have the UFC game for Gamecube, you can create a character and make him a Kenpo stylist. Moves are somewhat accurate, atleast the basic kicks.


----------



## M F (Dec 3, 2002)

If I recall correctly, the UFC listed Emanual Yarborough as 6'6", and 616 lbs.  Though this may have been exaggerated.  I also seem to recall that Ettish was listed as a Shorinji Kempo stylist.  I think he came out of his corner in some kind of praying mantis stance or something and got caught with a jab cross combo real quick.  He took a beating.  The boxer who beat him was also 39 years old at the time, I believe.


----------



## satans.barber (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> 
> *Did you ever find a full copy? *



Nope, that's the only clip I ever got hold of 

Ian.


----------



## WhiteTiger (Dec 4, 2002)

I am not a big UFC follower, but the question I have is after the "Giant" went down why did he close in and punch, my first choice whould have been a quick side kick to the head, he had the angle, the opportunity, and would have maintained his distance, not to mention ended it right there.


----------



## Zoran (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteTiger _
> 
> *I am not a big UFC follower, but the question I have is after the "Giant" went down why did he close in and punch, my first choice whould have been a quick side kick to the head, he had the angle, the opportunity, and would have maintained his distance, not to mention ended it right there. *



The heat of battle, first time fighting in this type of match, the shock of that guy actually going down, and etc...

It's easy to judge, as the casual observer, using the third person perspective. It's a whole different world when your facing someone of that size.:shrug:


----------



## M F (Dec 4, 2002)

> a quick side kick to the head, he had the angle, the opportunity, and would have maintained his distance, not to mention ended it right there.


Did you see how many head shots that guy took?  I'm not convinced a side kick to the head would have had any effect.  The only reason that fight ended was because the big guy couldn't get up.  He didn't even seem fazed after the fight.  And there were a lot of solid shots landed by Hackney.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Dec 5, 2002)

I have the fight on tape. In the clip from a previous post, it looked liked KH was trying to somehow hold EY down. I thought it was kind of dumb. What KH should have done was grab EY behind the head with both his hands in a bracing fashion and applied a bunch of knee strikes to his face. This goes to show you that in the heat of the moment, you need to center yourself and calm down, rather then going head on into trouble.


----------



## sammy3170 (Dec 5, 2002)

I say Keith did a sterling job.   It's easy to say he shoulda coulda etc but you stand in the octagon with a giant and tell me that all of your logical reasoning will come to the fore and you'll dispatch of him as well as Keith did.  It would' ve scared the $h1t out of me.

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## WhiteTiger (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sammy3170 _
> 
> *I say Keith did a sterling jobSammy *



I agree, and I think most if not all of us here will have to admit we are nowhere near prepared to compete at that level.  The last thing I want anyone to think is that I could have done better.

This was the first time I saw any portion of that fight, and my comment followed my first thought, which was, why would anyone choose to get in close to that monster, when other options are available.


----------

